
Trump executive order stresses skill over college degree in hiring - kjhughes
https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/politics/2020/06/26/trump-executive-order-stresses-skill-over-college-degree-hiring/3263074001/#
======
ecf
> Ivanka Trump is co-chair of the American Workforce Policy Advisory Board,
> which was created in 2018 and tasked with recommending ways to improve job
> training.

Can someone explain why the presidents daughter is in such a position?

